# Lent



## myrddin173 (Feb 21, 2012)

So today is Mardi Gras! Woohoo, go Fat Tuesday...  Which means tomorrow is Lent...

I've never really been one for Lent, mostly because I've never found something "worthy," though that's not the right word, of being given up.  So this year I've decided instead of giving something up, I will be taking something on.  Every day of Lent I will be doing a writing prompt and posting it over on my blog.  (I have a blog post explaining a little bit more about it)

My question is, for those of you that celebrate it, what are you doing for Lent?


----------



## Reaver (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, being a Catholic, I'm depriving myself of pretty much everything.  Heh-heh...did I say deprive?  I meant joyfully give up all those things that serve to make me less of a good person.


----------



## Devor (Feb 22, 2012)

I gave up restaurants one year in college and lost fifteen pounds.  But that was college, and in the city.  I gave up a lot of things for Lent in college that drove my friends crazy, like elevators or "National News and Politics."  Different years, of course.  (Come to think of it, I think the restaurant thing was after I graduated but before my wife did.  I know elevators was my first year celebrating Lent and I wasn't Catholic yet.)

This year I'm giving up on the chocolate-mocha-syrupy-thing I put in my morning coffee.  I guess I've gotten more sane about this.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm giving up giving up things for Lent for Lent.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 23, 2012)

One year, I decided to make an "active" sacrifice. I did 11 push-ups the first day then increased the number each day until I got to 50. The next year, I did the same thing, but going from 60 to 99.

Now it's 100 push-ups + 100 gut-crunches. I'm thinking that I'll only do that on days I don't have karate, but since it's a vacation week for me, I'll do my hundreds this morning and still go to karate tonight.


----------

